# Bailies Coffee Belfast



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

After a great chat with Bridget on the phone I tried to order her recommendation on the website

to no avail.So instead of trying to sort it over the phone I'm going to jump over next week and

go in personally. Cannot find any reviews on here and was wondering if anyone has tried their

roasts and could offer a recommend .Had two of the espresso blends before I got the SJ so would

like to give them a proper try now.

Norry.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bignorry said:


> After a great chat with Bridget on the phone I tried to order her recommendation on the website
> 
> to no avail.So instead of trying to sort it over the phone I'm going to jump over next week and
> 
> ...


I think I've only ordered once and can't remember what coffee it was but my brother worked in a cafe that used their coffee for espresso. It's pretty nice but don't ask me what blend. I work with a guy who called in with them and they were really helpful and showed him round the roastery.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes she sounded very welcoming so thought would be a nice trip across the water .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bignorry said:


> Yes she sounded very welcoming so thought would be a nice trip across the water .


Belfast's a great place to visit. I would say that though, i'm originally from there.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

So am I .


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

That makes 3 of us then, although I live in England now.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> That makes 3 of us then, although I live in England now.


Strange that, what with us being brothers and all!


----------

